# Great Horned Owl



## gatorbob (Jan 21, 2008)

Pic taken in Okefenokee Swamp


----------



## JasonF (Jan 21, 2008)

That is one awesome bird!  Great shot!


----------



## stev (Jan 21, 2008)

*barred owl*

Took these at camp this past summer.Amazing creatures of prey.How they can turn their head 180 degree.


----------



## stev (Jan 21, 2008)

gatorbob said:


> Pic taken in Okefenokee Swamp


Nice capture.


----------



## gatorbob (Jan 21, 2008)

Barred owl pics are nice


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 21, 2008)

nice hooters . For real though, those birds are so cool.


----------



## leo (Jan 21, 2008)

*Very nice Great Horned Owl*

Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Hoss (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice shot of the Great Horned Owl.  Cool birds.  Thanks for sharing the photo.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Jan 21, 2008)

Great capture of a great-horned owl in a longleaf pine, Gatorbob!  Welcome to the campfire, and keep the pix coming!

Good looking barred owl, too, Stev.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome capture, Man! he sure blends in with the Pine tree.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 21, 2008)

neat shots !!! they were really thick when we were in the swamp. makes me want to go back !!!


----------



## DSGB (Jan 22, 2008)

Cool owl shots! I've only seen barred owls, but not during the day.


----------



## ronfritz (Jan 22, 2008)

Great shots!  Don't see pictures of those too often.  Thanks for sharing them.


----------

